# about fixed gear bike



## ppp2520 (Jan 28, 2008)

i try to get a fixed gear bike to replace my toyota cause i got a new job next week only 7miles from home . i only know IRO any brand recommend? thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

The Surly Steamroller is a nice frame. Bianchi also makes a good bike.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

you want a ready built or roll your own?

gonna ride it year round? put racks on it? fenders? fat tyres? ever want to take it off road?

some of the more common major players...

bianchi san jose or pisa
specialized langster or tricross ss
cannondale capo
redline 925
kona paddy wagon

roll your own with a steamroller, casseroll, cross check, et. al.

ive got a steamroller, langster, and san jose (and numerous old skool conversions) and i cant say enough good about the jose. its light, flickable, huge clearance for fatty tyres and/or fenders (or fatty tyres w/fenders) and you can take it off road too.

san jose



langster is a great bike and surprisingly comfy on the road. (has bullhorns on it now)



steamroller rides really, really nice (hard to beat steel) but is only suited for on road duty.



or find an old road bike on ebay or craigslist and convert it.



you could also get a monkey and run it fixed. fat tyre city fixed riding is a blast! plus you can take it off road for some real mtb fun.

i have a 17/21 dual surly cog on this for easy gear changes (i.e. under 60 seconds). 17 for commuting and 21 for trails. did i mention how incredibly fun this bike is??? :thumbsup:


----------



## ppp2520 (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

monogod said:


> ... i cant say enough good about the jose. its light, flickable, huge clearance for fatty tyres and/or fenders (or fatty tyres w/fenders) and you can take it off road too.


 How fatty fat fat can you fit? When I get out of school I want to build up a monstercross bike. Fixed, 42+ mm tires, disc up front. Something I can ride to work on a rainy/snowy day and switch the gearing to tear up the trail. No interest in racing, just having fun. So, the 'Jose the bike for this?

-Rob.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

I picked up a Steelwool sweet city ss as my commuter.

Steel frame, pewter coloured Steelwool hubs (flip-flop rear), tensions with EBB (would probably prefer trackends. Has enough clearance for cross tires too.










IMO, I find all the Langster's to be super tacky looking with all the city themed paint schemes.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

IRO is probably the best bang of the buck. I have a Mark V. Good hubs, wheels, cranks, bottom bracket. Cheaper FSA headset. Cheap stem, saddle, seat post, handlebars. But those things are easy to swap if they bother you, but none are not strong enough, Tires will wear out fast and are prone to flats. For $590 to your door it's a deal. If you want some more tire clearance there should be some Rob Roy framesets arriving the first week of March.


----------



## mtbdee (Jan 31, 2005)

The On One Il Pompino is pretty nice, still rockin' my grey one. Clearance in the rear is OK (up to 35mm I believe?) and it's a fun 'cross bike too (FW). I can't race 'cross fixed though, it would likely be an uglier sight than it already is.


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

Swobo Sanchez









Origin-8 Uno


----------



## joeleitz (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is a great site for customizable fixed gear bikes that are under $500. They build the bikes using components that you choose and you can pick your own color combination as well. Great city bikes -one would be awesome for a 7 mile ride to work each day.



ppp2520 said:


> i try to get a fixed gear bike to replace my toyota cause i got a new job next week only 7miles from home . i only know IRO any brand recommend? thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

The OP should narrow down his wants for his bike. I have a Soma Rush, which is fantastic, but it is not going to take racks or fenders or fat tires. But I also have a rockhopper with a Tomicog and it does everything at 90% of the speed...

So fat tires, utility, road geometry...?


----------

